
Thai cave rescue ideas community repository - danfickle
https://github.com/danfickle/thai_cave_rescue_ideas
======
parliament32
I'm having trouble understanding why this is so difficult. I get they can't
swim but... strap on a mask and get dragged out by divers, one by one.

Easier (and definitely less claustrophobic) than Musk's tin cigar idea,
doesn't require any additional equipment...

